# Any professional armwrestlers around ?



## PL79 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just curious to how many armwrestlers we have here . I just started pulling on the table . Connective tissues are coming around far as conditioning is concerned . Im coming from a powerlifting back ground of nearly 20yrs


----------



## Victory (Dec 6, 2018)

A guy in my gym is an arm wrestler. I have spoken to him a few times. He does some really unusual exercises but they all have a purpose. Lot's of heavy weight partial stuff with dbs and cables.


----------

